# Would switching to a Stomper from a Burn be an upgrade?



## justinm (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys, I know this has been discussed a good bit, and I've read a number of reviews...

But for anyone who has experienced both, what are your impressions? 

Specifically, I'm looking for a boat to race the green this fall... which means I'll have to start running Guerilla regularly.. Why haven't I done this in the past? Other than not having been there very regularly, my Burns edges + the notches eddyline currents running the race line (ie no eddy) freak me out!

Not that that one issue would make or break my decision, but in general as I start to run more and more consequential runs, I'm begining to wonder how much the edges really play off. 

Maybe keep the burn for low water, micro eddy mank, and the stomper for everything else.

(BTW paddle a M 2010 Burn at 183lbs adn 5'11)

Thanks!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, the stomper is really no different than the rpm.







*anyone taking that seriously really needs to focus more on mountainbuzz and less on paddling*


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

justinm said:


> Hey guys, I know this has been discussed a good bit, and I've read a number of reviews...
> 
> But for anyone who has experienced both, what are your impressions?
> 
> ...


A burn can be paddled in the hardest whitewater in the world, as well as the stomper. What it comes down to is what you're used to. Switching boats isn't going to magically make you ready to run rapids you previously weren't ready for. Paddle often and progress where you are comfortable.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

If you are considering purchasing a boat specifically for racing the remix should probably be in consideration. It won the green last year and I think the year before in the short boat division.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

glenn said:


> If you are considering purchasing a boat specifically for racing the remix should probably be in consideration. It won the green last year and I think the year before in the short boat division.


I didn't recognize he was asking about the race... No more buzz sessions after The Trailhead. 

Listen to Glenn


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

The stomper is not going to be the fastest boat out there. It is designed to be a easy to paddle creek boat. I just paddled a Shiva and that boat is fast! Faster than my villain for sure. I haven't been in a stomper but have heard its not as quick. Remix, tuna, zen, Mamba, Shiva all going to carry more speed.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Stomper is a fast boat but the remix is faster.. The remix is also banned from quite a bit of races due to the length. I love my remix but if I had to have one kayak it would be a stomper but I have two kayaks so I use a remix and jefe still best two boats. 
Going to a stomper from burn be good cause you arw still use to the edges. You will like the stomper it's fastest creek boat besides the longer boats look, all the races it won aswell. And it runs all the shit my just the green 

More important is the boater


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

I think the Shiva will come out faster than the Stomper in the end. Really, regardless of how they paddle, the two boats feel very different just sitting in them on the floor, so personal comfort will go a long way for your controle and eventual success on the water. Sit in both. 

The edges on the Burn make that boat better in bigger pushy water while the softer chines on the Shiva make it (I think) excel on the lower volume steeper water.


----------



## BEArmstrong (Nov 5, 2009)

I paddled a medium Burn last season and this season am paddling a large Stomper. I'm 5'11" 170lbs. I really liked the edges of the Burn and never felt that they were catchy, however the Stomper still has a bit of edge to it and it can be engaged similarly to the Burn, it's just much less dramatic. I feel the Stomper is a bit faster, has slightly better stability, and is way more comfortable with the Bad Ass Outfitting. It boofs huge to, and with the extra volume over the M Burn it stays on the surface of the water way better. I've really enjoyed paddling both boats but I'd definitely choose the Stomper over the M Burn for creeking.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Not trying to be a jerk, but... If you're decision to run Gorilla would come down to whether you were in an edgy creeker vs. a less edgy one, then you probably should not be running the drop. For sure you should demo a Stomper -- there are plenty of places in the state you can do so and take it to Gore or Bailey. If you like the boat better than the Burn, then go for it. But the ability to cleanly run the notch comes from proper technique and experience dealing with folding currents, boils and "weird" water. So go up to Gore and pick it apart. Run hard ferries. Run the professor. Run left-left. Boof scissors. Get things dialed by making hard moves that simulate the notch experience, and seek out good paddlers to kayak with. Those things will pay off much more so than the equipment selection.


----------



## durangotang (Jun 9, 2009)

ACC, you're a big jerk. just kidding, you are right. get comfy, paddle a lot, and paddle with boaters who are better than you. I want back in a remix....


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Stomper*

I paddled the Stomper a couple of weeks ago and it's a slow compaired to other boats out there. It's VERY stable and it resurfaces like a champ. For steep creeks it's a really safe boat. But, for racing it's a pig unless you are really lite in the boat.

Try the Zen if you want to paddle a fast kayak. Paddle the Stomper if you want a really safe creek boat.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

durangotang said:


> ACC, you're a big jerk. just kidding, you are right. get comfy, paddle a lot, and paddle with boaters who are better than you. I want back in a remix....


Or, Justin, paddle with me. (That might not be the best advice).


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

*Green Race Boat*

If you want to be competitive, you must have a long boat... Greenboat for your weight at 183. You'd be a little on the heavy side in a Stinger (basically a really big/long slalom design). Definitely a must if you are shooting for a sub-5 time. 

If this is your first Green Race, you should probably consider just a short boat run. (Iron Man next year)  Iron Man gives you the most bang for your buck with two opportunities.

For short boats, It's what ever you are comfy in. I took 8th (sb) in the Villain last year because I had over 100 green runs in the three months leading up to the race in that boat. 

Of recent, I have been racing the Zen 75 with good results. NFC and Pine Race. But these races are definitely river not creek races. Will be interesting to see how the Zen handles the Green. Maybe similar to the Burn if you are turned off by the burn.

Other than that, the Remix 79 is a speedy boat for sure!

For training... find a solid partner. You should know what the rapid looks like if you planning on racing the green. Scouting makes the rapid harder to run sometimes. If you aren't comfy with Gorilla by race day, then there is always next year. Running Gorilla during the race is a whole other animal... no pun intended. You're gased and it is quite literally a stadium full of 500 people who want to see you wreck, oh and a man in a monkey suite. Needless to say, being tired and detracted can and does lead to many crashes. 

Hope this helps!

Zach F


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Don said:


> I paddled the Stomper a couple of weeks ago and it's a slow compaired to other boats out there. It's VERY stable and it resurfaces like a champ. For steep creeks it's a really safe boat. But, for racing it's a pig unless you are really lite in the boat.
> 
> Try the Zen if you want to paddle a fast kayak. Paddle the Stomper if you want a really safe creek boat.


It's faster than the Jefe at 155lbs.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

GAtoCSU said:


> It's faster than the Jefe at 155lbs.


I thought it was slightly faster than the Jefe and it didn't spin out which means the upper level of speed is useable. I'm still not sure I would call it a fast boat.


----------



## ragdoll (Jun 13, 2012)

smauk2 said:


> Switching boats isn't going to magically make you ready to run rapids you previously weren't ready for.


Well, unless you buy a Remix. Then you'll magically run the shit.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

In the last two years I have paddled a medium and large burn and both the 80 and 90 stomper....now I paddle a Nomad and it is by far the best boat I have paddled. It seems to be the fastest and most stable and I love it. The Stomper 90 was also pretty sweet and boofs like a dream...but I would still take the nomad anyday.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Switching from a Burn to ANYTHING is a downgrade.


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

If you are looking to win the race then you need something much longer like cks said, plus a good amount of talent and some luck. 

I've been trying to decide between the two for my next boat, and after paddling both I am going with a burn. It felt more sporty/responsive and slightly more stable, even though I liked the BA outfitting from LL more than the connect 30 from Pyranha. At the end of the day though both boats are fairly similar, and you should try both and go with what you liked best, not what anyone on the internet tells you is the better one.


----------



## justinm (Aug 25, 2011)

yakr said:


> *If you are looking to win the race *then you need something much longer like cks said, plus a good amount of talent and some luck.
> 
> I've been trying to decide between the two for my next boat, and after paddling both I am going with a burn. It felt more sporty/responsive and slightly more stable, even though I liked the BA outfitting from LL more than the connect 30 from Pyranha. At the end of the day though both boats are fairly similar, and you should try both and go with what you liked best, not what anyone on the internet tells you is the better one.


 I'm just looking to get down at a decent pace and finish this time around..

Thanks for all the advice fellas. I might just try to get a hold of a decent remix...


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

justinm said:


> I'm just looking to get down at a decent pace and finish this time around..
> 
> Thanks for all the advice fellas. I might just try to get a hold of a decent remix...


If you just want to race it then it won't matter what boat you are in. Show up in the boat that you are most comfy in. I would also second the notion that if you're worried about gorilla and a burn I would be worried abouu gorilla and any boat, especially a really fast long one. I've paddled a Corsica S on there quite a bit and it's no cake walk.


----------

